# Vacuum line diagram



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

Any chance that I could get a Vacuum Line Diagram for a Digi II. My engine is surging and my first guess would be mixing up vacuum lines or a vacuum leak.


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

I tried asking for help with vac lines and I got ignored. I ask for help with anything else they reply, I wouldn't count on help, but maybe that was just me or something. I think your best bet would be a bently manual.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

there should be a diagram on the hood.

otherwise speaking, there really isn't too much going on with the foxes in terms of vacuum hoses.

intake manifold - fuel pressure regulator (i've seen silicone hoses used here. not sure if that's a stock thing or not)

accordion boot has hoses going to idle boost valve (2 of them if you have AC), aux air regulator (located under the intake manifold), then to intake manifold. crankcase breather system might attach somehow in this loop as well.

vacuum line post-tb that runs to your hot/cold intake flapper (if you haven't deleted and capped that up already)

no vac advance dizzy for digi2.

sorry, can't remember how the evap system is hooked up.

big vac hose running from intake to brake booster with a T in the middle that goes to your vac reservoir and hvac system.

if it's surging, it sounds like you might have a fairly sizable leak. check the accordion boot is properly seated to the afm unit and the tb, fully tightened, and there's no cracks in the bellows.

check that you don't have a vacuum leak at the idle screw (o-ring tends to go bad)

injector o-rings?

you could try spraying starting fluid to narrow it down.

idle switch engaging?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

First item listed on a Google search, using the words "VW Fox vacuum diagram".

http://www.audivwcrewpr.com/servicemanual/Passat 91'/47.pdf

Greg W.


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome now get me that for the CIS system and bueno!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

5th item on the same google search. 

http://www.scirocco.lv/download.php?fileID=25

Greg W.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Again.










Fig. Digifant charcoal canister and bypass system










Fig. Fox with CIS and CIS-E engines

Greg W.


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, I have seen that before, it doesn't have the vac lines I need help with.


----------



## DevilsWorkshop (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

